# Samsung C100 review.



## cheetah (Feb 26, 2005)

I have seen a lot of messages where people wanna know about C100 so i am posting this review.

Original Source :My Rediffblog ( *lovedeepwadhwa.rediffblogs.com/2004_14_03_lovedeepwadhwa_archive.html )

Samsung SGH-C100

*+ Points:-*Cheap,Good Looks,Elegant, Enjoyable polyphonic ringtones,Light Weight

*- Points:-*No MMS and FM support, low battery life,No Datacable or Software CD Bundled.

*If Looks could kill:-*

I bought this beauty for 5700 only.Its a good loking silver piece which can offer upto 65,000 colours on a 128x128 pixel size LCD Screen.This 76 grams phone seems to be the lightest of its kind and price range.

This sleek looking phone with GPRS connectivity comes with internal antennas and can beat any phone in its category in terms of looks.It has 38 polyphonic ringtones,4 Java Midlet games and a wide range of wallpapers.The inbuilt memory for SMS messages is 50 for the handset and can be more depending on the sim card.You can store up to 500 phone numbers in the phonebook. Up to 3 numbers (home, office and mobile) and e-mail address can be added to one entry.The phone also offers infrared connectivity which can be used for interaction with Laptops,PCs and other devices.One have to download Easy GPRS software for infrared connectivity which is available for Mac and Windows and can be downloaded from *www.samsung.com/ or *www.samsungmobile.com/ .The WAP browser can be used to surf wap enabled sites from within the handset.





Keypad and Menu Interface

The keypad is good looking but conjusted enough so its hard to play games and type long messages but other features can be used with ease.The navigation is a circular keypad with is very thin and might become a pain on your fingers.All the items of the main menu are 3D animated pictures.So, when you enter a menu, you can see not just an animated picture, but full three-dimensional picture, which is almost alive.Beginners can switch on to simple menu style for less confusion.One of the most important feature included in the phone is the additional scrolling button on the upper left side,it can also be used for changing key volumes in the standby mode.



Impressions:-

The phone is a real beauty and has an excellent quality.It didn,t have any problems.Battery can be end upto 5-6 days in the standby mode.It is the most popular model from samsung,i hope that in the near future it repeats the success of samsung R200/R210.There are no similar models for such price in the market.Its price is near about 140 USD and its sold for 6900 in india..Its outstanding because of the first time used technologies in the phone of middle class.



Some Common Queries about GPRS connectivity:-

Q:-how to use infrared ?

A:-To use infrared you need Easy GPRS software which is freeware and can be downloaded from *www.samsung.com/

Qo i need additional drivers for GPRS connectivity ?

A:-No,all the drivers are bundled with Easy GPRS software.

Q:-Is there any datacable available in the Market ?

A:-Yes,you can buy Serial or USB cables from market if u have no IRDA port on your PC.The same Easy GPRS software can be used with these cables also.

Q:-Is it possible to upload java midlets also thru Infraredand using EasyGPRS?

A:-Java Midlet games,Walpapers,Polyphonics can be downloaded via infrared or cables.

Examples of ringtones---------- *www.mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/c100/c100.mp3

For Latest Price Visit:-
*www.india-cellular.com/Handset-Prices.htm


----------



## vysakh (Feb 26, 2005)

keep it up
great review


----------



## cheetah (Feb 26, 2005)

There are some issues like how 2 convert jpg,bmp to smaung abm format or how to convert midi rintones or wave tones to samsung mmf format.For clearing these goto my old broken website *www.mobileinfoline.tk or pm me.The c100 is a good buy all over.


----------



## daj123 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am using C100 for sometime now and its battery life is VERY good. You might have a bad battery there. My battery lasts upto 3-4days with normal usage.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 26, 2005)

Cool even I like the C100 the only problem that I found was its ringer, its too soft and sometimes we can't even feel the vibrations.


----------



## allindrome (Feb 26, 2005)

Speaking of C100 reminds me of the review about X100 which I had done on mouthshut.com about 8 months back.

*www.mouthshut.com/review/Samsung_SGH-X100-57858-1.html

Of course the official price has now fallen to Rs.6200/-


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2005)

post it in the hardware discussion section man....y GD?? mods pls move this...


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 27, 2005)

Still C100? How old is the phone? 

O.K! This ought to be in the Hardware section


----------



## cheetah (Feb 27, 2005)

I will post Sony Ericsson P910i review as soon as the tutorials reviews section is up.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm.. C100 is a old phone..., try to review a newer phone. 

A good review and u can improve as well....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 28, 2005)

*proud owner of c100.*

hi guys,

i am proud owner of c100.

no problems till now.

always keep it on vibrate mode so no problem with low sound.


i hate loud tones (nokia 3315).

my office public will kill me for that much sound.


total - happy.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2005)

@avi: what abt the rest of the time??? wouldnt u want the nice tones at all other times??? just wondering....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 28, 2005)

*got something nice tones*

already downloaded pretty women, khk, dtph and many more tones from my friends laptop.

he has easy gprs so when i want i enjoy tones like anything.


even i have backup of my C100 on my pc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2005)

well one more proud owner here too so just wanna add up one more teeny weent point to it  

When Accessing Gprs Via this cell consumes hell a lot of battery.....When activated on my piece the cell battery lasted not for more than a day and a half which usually should run for atleast 3-4 days max at a full charge  

@avi....well depends on what tones u have.....when i last downloaded the Mortal Kombat's Full theme for it....all my friends were like crazy behind it and constantly out to listen to it....plus i just like the sound of samsung's poly tones compared to other phones....guess the mmf tones does have its own adavantages  

Also make that one more addition to it.....If on a Hutch Sim card then The memoy for SMS is 25 besides the default 50 for the phone's SMS memory 8)


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 2, 2005)

nooo ...nooo....nooo....dont tell me that Mr. Cruise is using samsung??? nd dat too C100?????

for me the biggest -ve point is the screen size...


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm also a C100 owner. One feature i liked the most ( dont know whether it is present in other phones also) is that u can create caller groups and assign different ringtones and sms tones also to different groups. This really helps to differenciate between an  important call from a not so imp one, especially if u r driving some vehicle.

Battery life is equivalent to others. Great phone if u want   basic features + absolutely great graphics. 

4 star for poly tones.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2005)

@KHUBBU: caller groups r available in a lot of phones, most notably nokia phones....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> nooo ...nooo....nooo....dont tell me that Mr. Cruise is using samsung??? nd dat too C100?????
> 
> for me the biggest -ve point is the screen size...



well grinnie the screen size is actually too small but is just barely enough to read by my god gifted "eye sight"  also the screen size was not a concern for me then as i just needed a basic Gprs Color handset and so obviously this choice.....personally i vote this cell a big thumbs up in terms of light weight and sleekness


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 4, 2005)

and what about the clarity of the screen.

i am dammn happy about it.

even it is small but still quality is good.


and man what  can you expect in 5.5 k


it is the best phone in that price range.


avi


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

But X100 is a better buy in this price range.Samsung got it right later what they got wrong earlier.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 5, 2005)

*yes*

x100 is anytime better than c100 but when i purchased c100 in 7200 ( 11 months back) that time x100 was for more than 8.7K so i took it.

and frankly to say that x100 is rich in features but lookwise c100 is cool.

it is called as Female Peace.  


i simply love it.


i will use it for one more year and then my target will be something more than 2 or 3 megapixel camera phone with minimum 256 MB native storage.


avi


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

Yup but still lacks out on Ir Port and the interface sucks compared to C100 but still i have to give a Big Thumbs up for Its memory capacity


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 5, 2005)

ya 200 SMS compare to 50 in c100.

but it is enough.

unless you have camera in your phone and mp3 support i dont think you need more memory than c100 is having.


what u guys think.


avi


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 5, 2005)

_X100 is better C100_ because:
* MMS suport
* Local language menu (Tamil, marathi, hindi, another lang think it's bengali)
* Bigger screen size
* Better sounds and good speakers

But C100 is sleek and lighter than X100.


----------



## daj123 (Mar 5, 2005)

drgrudge, C100 is so sleek and slick that it drives all the girls wild with jealousy  Its more of a fashion statement than a phone


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 5, 2005)

*great*

guys,
i never thought that my phone will attract this much reply.

great.

for me it is cool phone.

I agree that X100 is more better than this then there are more better phones are also avaliable with slight price change.

still i love this small sweety.


avi


----------



## allindrome (Mar 5, 2005)

Well as a matter of fact the X100 is my phone as well as I had mentioned earlier, so I would like to say a few points in its defence.


It has a WAP 2.0 browser compared to C100s WAP 1.2
It has a 9Mb memory compared to C100's meagre 760kb.
It has 900mAh battery capacity compared to c100s 780mAh
It has a much faster menu response compared to C100.
It has a 5.5h talk time compared to C100s 2.5h
It has a 360h standby time compared to C100s 90h
Of course it has MMS.
And it weighs only 9g more than C100.
C100s IrDA does not support communication with other phones and only works with the PC.So you have to purchase a IrDA port for your PC as well whereas it is possible to get a cheaper data cable for the X100.

So it is a better choice compared to C100 considering that it is only 1k costlier.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Mar 7, 2005)

*great*

hey,







> It has a WAP 2.0 browser compared to C100s WAP 1.2
> It has a 9Mb memory compared to C100's meagre 760kb.
> It has 900mAh battery capacity compared to c100s 780mAh
> It has a much faster menu response compared to C100.
> ...




great comparisio.


now no one will say anything.



enjoy your phone


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2005)

allindrome said:
			
		

> So you have to purchase a IrDA port for your PC as well whereas it is possible to get a cheaper data cable for the X100.



Well agree with all of the rest but here there's a teeny weeny correction.....Even c100 has a data Cable for its Connectivity support....Btw Irda Dongles are now Cheaper and are quite enough for C100's Transfer Via Pc  

Btw The Menu response in both phones is quite fast as i have compared both of em but found c100 to be quite Easy to use at first....plus C100's Menu Style is far better than X100 and The Design Rocks too....So Both cell's are grt in its own place


----------



## Harman (Mar 8, 2005)

*Koi Electrifing hai kya??*

Yep!

whatever, it belongs to samsung   ! 

Afterall a gud phone.. I downloaded 30+ mmf ringers 4m tagtag.com/melenets and 15+ wallpapers..

C100 gulped it all, though became reasonably slow..

only prob is dat my datacable does't support charger feature.. 

can any1 help me out by sending me the pin-assignment of C100??

Thanks!


----------

